# Slowwwww



## Solaris17 (Jan 23, 2006)

i dont get it just tried mandriva and suse 10 does the samething the only one i havent had probs w/ yet was suse 9.0 anyways i installed mandriva and suse 10 just to get the feel of things to see witch one id rather use but all i felt was SLUGGISH it was slow i mean my cuser moved fine but it felt soo slow click on the "start" button...1...2 opened...it was like dude wtf? im goin to try vector here in a tad bit it will be sweet...i hope i figured i have sooo many distros its bout time i tried some other than suse after vector im goin to try ubuntu hopefully these guys are better.......but in the mean time can anybody help do you kno why its so slow?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jan 23, 2006)

Are you putting it on the computer listed in your specs?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 23, 2006)

yes indeed as my test rig 

1100Mhz intel copper-mine
256mb
2x 20gig 7200 rpm ibm hdd's
160w? Dell POS
my old radeon 7500

is out of commision right now. im duel booting my sys in the sig


----------



## nick255 (Jan 24, 2006)

I think suse always had a reputation as being abit sluggish compared to other distro's out there. 
I found gentoo to be the fastest but then you have to offset the huge amount of time it takes to compile all the apps to get a basic system running. 

I do like the look of suse however from screenshots, they do customise the desktops to look quite nice.

What kind of file system are you running it on? there are speed differences depending on the type of files you have on there, huge files or lots of small ones. 
Another thing that springs to mind is vid drivers might effect xwindows performance abit, plus if your using the stock suse kernel there might be extra devices in there that you dont really need to have in the kernel that might speed up boot times.


----------



## Baum (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm not a Linux pro but i've tried Suse Linux 8.2
Suse Linux 9.2 and 9.3, Debian, Gentoo, DSL (Damn Small Linux), and many others
None of them was "light" enought for my 800Mhz machine (because of some intensive Linux tools) 
--> so i decided to use my old Win98 License to get Windows 98 Ligth edition wich booted from a Compact Flash Card (128MB) and started my Apache Server from HD.

Until i found Vector Linux:
Read the Frontpage and Reviews on the left side and then decide
http://www.vectorlinux.com/
Fast, useful (after you have learnd something from other distro's) and Goodlooking


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 25, 2006)

Baum said:
			
		

> I'm not a Linux pro but i've tried Suse Linux 8.2
> Suse Linux 9.2 and 9.3, Debian, Gentoo, DSL (Damn Small Linux), and many others
> None of them was "light" enought for my 800Mhz machine (because of some intensive Linux tools)
> --> so i decided to use my old Win98 License to get Windows 98 Ligth edition wich booted from a Compact Flash Card (128MB) and started my Apache Server from HD.
> ...



cool im prob in the future going to need you to help me with vector as i tried it and it didnt work out but good news guys my suse installation is working flawlessly now even my SB is spiting music life is going good i dk what i did but yay!!!!


----------

